# outbuilding planning permission - Hondon



## maidenhatch (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi
Does anyone know anything about the crack-down on outbuildings in the area surrounding Hondon de las Nuevas? Apparently the helicopters are going up, spying on people, and at least one has had the council arrive to take down an outbuilding. This is very worrying for me as the property I want to move to is organised, but I have a small kennel of showdogs and will need buildings for them


----------



## john42 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Maidenhatch. I am also new to this ,and going to live in Nieves in two weeks time . I am not sure about this ,but if the kennel is like a shed that can be taken down ,I think you will be ok . But if it is a build with blocks you will have to have it oked , and it put on your deeds. If you are there at the moment , go to the council office in the square,and ask them. Hope this has been a help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are manyt different rules and regualtions regarding out-buildings - any buildings in Spain. It depends on your area. In some districts you cant even re-tile the inside of your house, change windows, doorways or build terraces without consent and if you do, they'll make you knock em down. So its best to ask at your local town hall before trying!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maidenhatch said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know anything about the crack-down on outbuildings in the area surrounding Hondon de las Nuevas? Apparently the helicopters are going up, spying on people, and at least one has had the council arrive to take down an outbuilding. This is very worrying for me as the property I want to move to is organised, but I have a small kennel of showdogs and will need buildings for them


unfortunately that area is quite infamous for illegal buildings/villas - perhaps not Hondon itself, but certainly Catral, which is nearby - so I wouldn't be at all surprised if this was the case

from what you say you haven't yet built anything, so before you start make sure you get any permissions you might need - then you should be OK


----------



## maidenhatch (Jun 7, 2011)

john42 said:


> Hi Maidenhatch. I am also new to this ,and going to live in Nieves in two weeks time . I am not sure about this ,but if the kennel is like a shed that can be taken down ,I think you will be ok . But if it is a build with blocks you will have to have it oked , and it put on your deeds. If you are there at the moment , go to the council office in the square,and ask them. Hope this has been a help.


Thank you! I believe though, that the building taken down by the council was wooden, and they are even suspicious about motorhomes - it is the overspill of accommodation they appear to be interested in!!! the mayor in Hondon says his hands are tied and he cannot grant any pp ! I want somewhere where I can actually put down a bed to stay with a whelping ***** or a sick dog, so a motor home would do!!! Also did you know that they have enforced a max of 13amp domestic supply by making you install a 13 amp trip which is then sealed? It is all souning a bit crazy!!!!


----------



## maidenhatch (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry - the word for a female dog was ****d out!!! lol!!!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the13 amp trip is top stop Sevillana being sued.There are so many power surges-round here anyway- ruining TVs and computers etc. and Sevillana was being sued time and time again for the cost of new stuff.So now they are insisting on the 13 amp trip to protect themselves. That's the word on the street here anyway...................


----------



## RockDog (Jun 12, 2011)

maidenhatch said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know anything about the crack-down on outbuildings in the area surrounding Hondon de las Nuevas? Apparently the helicopters are going up, spying on people, and at least one has had the council arrive to take down an outbuilding. This is very worrying for me as the property I want to move to is organised, but I have a small kennel of showdogs and will need buildings for them


The grapevine of Hondon has many twists and turns! These stories have been abound since I lived there (5 years).... I cannot see the local council forking out for an expensive helicopter just to nick someone for a 'shed' ... they may do visit inspections ceetainly and the planning rules have gotten stricter as too many people have floated the rules here. So in cash strapped era, it could be easy money to fine people / charge for post planning.

I can tell you that we enquired about having a 'shed' and were told planning is required and that if the shed is of a wooden construction it needs 2 metres clearance all the way around as it is classed as a potenital fire hazzard !! (which in an area with tinder dry overgrown fields is reasonable in my opinion).... never the less many Expats have just floated these rules and you will spot out buildings and sheds or all sizes against the main building... if the council do clamp down then you can bet these same out-buildings will dissappear pretty quick as word spreads !!


----------

